# Going to Other Schengen Countries Postal Receipt



## iAvicenna (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello,

I am a resident in Italy with an expired permit of stay. I have applied for renewal and currently have the receipt for renewal. The D type multiple entry visa with which I entered italy as a student and acquired the permit of stay is also expired. In this situation, as far as I checked I am allowed to leave and enter Italy. But there is no information regarding whether I can visit other Schengen countries with this receipt. I have looked through several threads here but none is exactly the same as my situation (I can not post them as I am a new user)

So does anyone have information regarding this issue? I will also go ask the immigration office but I want to be as much informed about this matter as possible to make communication easier. 

Thanks :I


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you are in possession of a valid postal receipt for your PdS (or PdS renewal) then yes, you can travel to other Schengen countries for ordinary short visits. "Ordinary" means, for example, you cannot take employment even if your PdS is a type that allows you to take employment in Italy. "Short" means 90 days or less (adding all Schengen countries together). For example, you could spend 45 days in France and 45 days in Belgium but then must return to Italy (or leave the Schengen Area).

And you must continue being a resident of Italy to keep a PdS. A perpetual Schengen tourist is not a resident of Italy. If you ever want to acquire Italian citizenship or an EC Long Term Residence Permit then you need to be able to demonstrate sufficient physical presence in Italy.


----------



## iAvicenna (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks, I only plan to visit 3 days. The information I found in the internet is very varied. Some universitiy websites claim that I can not even transit through schengen countries.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Check the PdS, PdS receipt, or carta d'identità (as applicable) to see if there are any travel restrictions marked, but generally there are no restrictions on short term ordinary tourist travel.


----------



## iAvicenna (Oct 6, 2013)

I went to the immigration office today and it seems unfortunately the laws are a bit tight here. With that receipt I can only go to my country and not travel around Europe. I can also transit over European countries for going to somewhere that my passport allows but not stay in Europe. So tough luck :/


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I defer to their advice, but that's unusual.


----------

